# Toasted bottles



## Jstorm (Nov 16, 2021)

Hello all. You all might think I am losing it after I ask this question but what the heck! I have about 150 toasted bottles I don't know what to do with. I can put them in the basement but they will be there forever. Any suggestions. Will people buy them. I know where I live there on Craigslist but I think they never sell. Any suggestions. I can't throw them away! Maybe build a toasted bottles display! Not trying to waste anyone's time just curious. Thank you all.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 16, 2021)

What's your definition of Toasted? Can you Elaborate or be more Specific? LEON.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 16, 2021)

Pictures?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Jstorm (Nov 16, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> What's your definition of Toasted? Can you Elaborate or be more Specific? LEON.


Beat up paint missing etc. Thanks


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 16, 2021)

You could try putting a listing up giving them all away for free.  I don't think anyone is likely to pay for damaged ACLs, but someone might have something they could use them for.


----------



## Jstorm (Nov 16, 2021)

_thanks much_


----------



## embe (Nov 16, 2021)

Yeah, maybe an art project or something.  Although bottle collectors might not see much value in them, there might be somebody inspired to repurpose or do something with them.


----------



## Jstorm (Nov 16, 2021)

embe said:


> Yeah, maybe an art project or something.  Although bottle collectors might not see much value in them, there might be somebody inspired to repurpose or do something with them.


Thanks. Maybe target practice!


----------



## willong (Nov 24, 2021)

Jstorm said:


> Thanks. Maybe target practice!


I like the idea of an art project. Back when I was actively digging, I began to regret a lot of the shards I had left behind. One amber embossed whiskey that was in two cleanly-mating pieces--probably a freeze break--which I left in the woods at an Ainsworth, BC mining camp still haunts me. It was a brand I hadn't heard of and would have been easy to glue back together with epoxy. I subsequently started carrying shards with recognizable embossing, nice colors or other interesting features home with me. I figured that I would one day make a table top with the pieces embedded in casting resin. Fifty years on, and I have not built that table yet, but I actually got enjoyment going through some of the pieces awhile back; it revived pleasant memories.


----------



## Jstorm (Nov 24, 2021)

willong said:


> I like the idea of an art project. Back when I was actively digging, I began to regret a lot of the shards I had left behind. One amber embossed whiskey that was in two cleanly-mating pieces--probably a freeze break--which I left in the woods at an Ainsworth, BC mining camp still haunts me. It was a brand I hadn't heard of and would have been easy to glue back together with epoxy. I subsequently started carrying shards with recognizable embossing, nice colors or other interesting features home with me. I figured that I would one day make a table top with the pieces embedded in casting resin. Fifty years on, and I have not built that table yet, but I actually got enjoyment going through some of the pieces awhile back; it revived pleasant memories.


After I posted this about toasted bottles I got to thinking this is what and how I started collecting 40 years ago. Why would I have a problem trying to figure out what to do with them when I worked so hard to find them! I will add them as I go. I am reorganizing AGAIN and hopefully be able to show you fine folks some pics when I am done. Thanks for your comment. It helped me out!


----------



## cor3y7 (Nov 25, 2021)

Just recycle the ones that people wouldn't want. Not EVERYTHING is collectable or savable. I know it seems sacrilege to people like us, but sometimes things just need to get tossed.


----------



## Jstorm (Nov 25, 2021)

cor3y721 said:


> Just recycle the ones that people wouldn't want. Not EVERYTHING is collectable or savable. I know it seems sacrilege to people like us, but sometimes things just need to get tossed.


Thanks in one of my posts I decided to include them in my collection. That's how I started collecting. The roached one! Thanks for that. Have a great  day


----------



## willong (Dec 1, 2021)

Jstorm said:


> I am reorganizing AGAIN and hopefully be able to show you fine folks some pics when I am done.


Looking forward to seeing those photos!


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 1, 2021)

willong said:


> Looking forward to seeing those photos!


Hey there goodmorning.  I will post this picture of some of my clear bottles but remember nothing is organized. Matter of fact I know about 50 percent of these and I how should I say I need to get off my butt! Ha. Here you go


----------

